# Where to watch NBA Finals in Dubai ?



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if anyone knows what channel will be showing the NBA Finals here in Dubai. I believe I have the orbit satellite ? or set of channels. So we have the NBA TV channel, however like everything else here that doesn't make any sense.

NBA TV shows games from 30 years ago when its actually time for playoffs and finals, it was very disappointing last year, and will be more so this year that the Lakers will actually be expected to win. I hope someone knows a way I can watch these games, because I am a huge lakers fan.

GO LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohdfj (Jun 11, 2009)

I got orbit and thought that i would finally be able to watch the nba playoffs......can you believe they dont air the playoffs on <<NBA TV>>
ridiculous!!
I woke up 5 in the morning to see if the finals game would air, it was sooo frustrating...........my friend told me that 'ART prime' airs the playoffs, but im not sure about it.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

shawn1125 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what channel will be showing the NBA Finals here in Dubai. I believe I have the orbit satellite ? or set of channels. So we have the NBA TV channel, however like everything else here that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


Al-Jazeera Sports +3 shows the playoffs.


----------



## mohdfj (Jun 11, 2009)

*Got a problem*

yea....i tried scanning nilesat and hotbird and i got jazeera 1,2, +1, +2, hd, +6,+7,+8 but no +3......you have any suggestions?


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

al jazeera +3... ?? which provider carries that channel?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

mohdfj said:


> yea....i tried scanning nilesat and hotbird and i got jazeera 1,2, +1, +2, hd, +6,+7,+8 but no +3......you have any suggestions?


I get Jazeera Sports 1, 2, +1, +2, +3 and +4 on Nilesat......


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

LyngSat - Lyngemark Satellite has the satellite frequencies of all available channels with the corresponding satellites. I'd check the Nilesat listing and the all Hotbird satellite listings if you wanted to look for Sports +3


----------



## Ben Bengali (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Did you find out if they are showing the NBA finals in Dubai? I am a Lakers fan from LA andI certenly hope I get to watch the finals in Dubai.

Ben










shawn1125 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows what channel will be showing the NBA Finals here in Dubai. I believe I have the orbit satellite ? or set of channels. So we have the NBA TV channel, however like everything else here that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


----------

